

Show HN: Tiny Cassette - Create playlists with youtube and soundcloud - filipeb
http://tinycassette.com

======
filipeb
Hi, author here. This was made primarily to solve my problem of creating
playlists with music from several services. I know the app isn't very polished
( I mean there aren't even accounts!), but I wanted to get some feedback from
the HN community before throwing features into the app. I hope this is useful
for some of you.

